

Ask HN: any ideas on how to deal with lousy Time Warner Cable service in NYC? - boise

Time Warner is the only option in my building. The internet is slow, flaky, and my partner and I can barely do low load things like ssh into servers and web browse simultaneously. Threads like this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5276772 and their twitter feed leads me to believe that I am not alone.  Does anyone in NYC know how to fix this so I can get some work done at home? (Calling their customer service hasn't been helpful).
======
Throwadev
Try getting DOCSIS 3.0 (50Mbps down/5Mbps up) if it's available in your area.
That's what I have both at work and at home, in NYC, and it's great. The
service rarely ever has outages, and speed is very good. I am using Time
Warner as well.

~~~
boise
Thanks! What cable modem did TWC give you? I've got an UBEE DDW3612 that's
DOCSIS 3.0, but its still pretty slow at times.

